
New AI can create movies from just a few snippets of text - chadbennett
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2018/02/new-algorithm-can-create-movies-just-few-snippets-text
======
thelittleguys
"Currently, the videos are only 32 frames long—lasting about 1 second—and the
size of a U.S. postage stamp, 64 by 64 pixels." Too bad they don't show any
examples.

